# Mon mec à moi n'aime pas les bimbos (bimbo)



## peeew

ciao a tutti!
sto facendo un compito su un testo di una canzone ...purtroppo mi sono bloccata su una frase ...potete mica tradurmela?ve la metto qua sotto:

          "Mon mec à moi n'aime pas les bimbo"


grazie mille !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Valeria


----------



## Tomm0285

In francese una "bimbo" è una ragazza (spesso bionda...) molto superficiale... una specia di bambola. Non so se esiste una parola precisa per tradurre questo in italiano. Comunque spero tu mi abbia capito. 
Poi il resto è facile  : "mon mec à moi" : il mio ragazzo (a me)


----------



## underhouse

Al mio ragazzo non piacciono le sciacquette?


----------



## MOMO2

underhouse said:


> Al mio ragazzo non piacciono le sciacquette?


 

Oddio! Forse sciacquetta è un po' troppo! 
Ha detto bionde e superficiali!

Magari "_al mio ragazzo non piacciono le oche giulive_"


----------



## Nebulina

"al mio ragazzo non piacciono le veline"?

Troppo italiano forse, all'estero non si capisce....

ciao a tutti


----------



## doorman

Io asseconderei Tomm0285 e direi:
_al mio ragazzo non piacciono le bambole_

se non mi sbaglio, l'espressione "bimbo" e' originalmente americana ( http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bimbo ), in quale caso "bambola" sarebbe piu' che adatta.

In quanto alle veline, non credo questa espressione sia adatta, siccome "la bimbo" ha una connotazione (piu') negativa.


----------



## underhouse

doorman said:


> Io asseconderei Tomm0285 e direi:
> _al mio ragazzo non piacciono le bambole_
> 
> se non mi sbaglio, l'espressione "bimbo" e' originalmente americana ( http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bimbo ), in quale caso "bambola" sarebbe piu' che adatta.
> 
> In quanto alle veline, non credo questa espressione sia adatta, siccome "la bimbo" ha una connotazione (piu') negativa.


 
Il fatto è che "bambola" non ha un significato negativo come "bimbo" che indica una ragazza stupida e superficiale.
"Bambola" fa più riferimento alla bellezza (magari ad una bellezza di tipo convenzionale) che all'intelligenza o al carattere di una ragazza.


----------



## simenon

"al mio ragazzo non piacciono le bamboline sciocche"


----------



## itka

La caratteristica principale di una "bimbo" non è di essere sciocca. 
Lei si occupa anzi tutto della sua bellezza, delle sue misure, del suo trucco, del suo atteggiamento... Naturalmente, tutto cio' non indica un'intelligenza superiore, ma succede che certe "bimbo" nascondino le lore capacità intelletuale per contare solo sul loro fisico ! 
Più sciocche sono le _"blondes"_...


----------



## MOMO2

itka said:


> La caratteristica principale di una "bimbo" non è di essere sciocca.
> Lei si occupa anzi tutto della sua bellezza, delle sue misure, del suo trucco, del suo atteggiamento... Naturalmente, tutto cio' non indica un'intelligenza superiore, ma succede che certe "bimbo" nascondino  nascondano le lore capacità intelletuali per contare solo sul loro fisico !
> Più sciocche sono le _"blondes"_...


 
Ma le bionde finte o le bionde vere?


----------



## itka

> Ma le bionde finte o le bionde vere?


Tutte ! Anche quelle dai capelli neri ! 
Basta cercare "blagues de blondes" su Google...


----------



## simenon

itka said:


> La caratteristica principale di una "bimbo" non è di essere sciocca.
> Lei si occupa anzi tutto della sua bellezza, delle sue misure, del suo trucco, del suo atteggiamento... Naturalmente, tutto cio' non indica un'intelligenza superiore, ma succede che certe "bimbo" nascondino le lore capacità intelletuale per contare solo sul loro fisico !
> Più sciocche sono le _"blondes"_...


 Allora potrebbe tradurre semplicemente:
"al mio ragazzo non piacciono le bamboline " 
oppure trescurando le bamboline brune
"al mio ragazzo non piacciono le bamboline bionde" 
che suona meglio.


----------

